# 400w HPS for less than $100?



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

So, I came across this website, http://www.1000bulbs.com. Someone had posted it in a thread yesterday, not sure who. But, I found that you can order a ballast and bulb for less than $100.

I can make my own reflector for the time being. Is that all that I would need?


----------



## benamucc (Jan 5, 2008)

Plusrite 400W 50,000L   and the Sola Ballast HPS  400W 480V would work perfect


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2008)

There are actually a couple other things you need.

socket
wire from ballast to socket
you may want some kind of cover for the ballast. capacitors can give a nasty shock. that's it.


----------



## Firepower (Jan 5, 2008)

An HPS Bulb needs a ballast capacitor and an ignitor for it to to work, you can buy their ballast kit and it comes with e verything you need..


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> An HPS Bulb needs a ballast capacitor and an ignitor for it to to work, you can buy their ballast kit and it comes with e verything you need..




I think it comes with all of that. http://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-High-Pressure-Sodium/34226/  and here is the spec sheet. http://www.1000bulbs.com/images/PDF/solaE-971-W-SO400_specsheet.pdf

Am I wrong? :confused2:


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> There are actually a couple other things you need.
> 
> socket
> wire from ballast to socket
> you may want some kind of cover for the ballast. capacitors can give a nasty shock. that's it.




Gotcha! Would this socket be ok? http://www.1000bulbs.com/HID-Sockets/2447/


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2008)

It does not come with socket or wiring!


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, is this all that I would need? (besides wire, I have plenty of that.)


----------



## akirahz (Jan 5, 2008)

Item: SOCK-243201
Name: Medium Base HID Socket

Item: **-LU0100120
Name: 100 Watt - High Pressure Sodium Ballast - 120 Volt - Sola #ESRNOOF100 - igniter, capacitor, ballast all included. pre-wired!

Item: LU0100-0002
Name: High Pressure Sodium - LU100/ED17 - Medium Base - Plusrite Brand #0002 

Item: SIGN-002
Name: Transformer Can 7 in. x 7 in. x 18 in.
# Description:Transformer Can 

Subtotal: $ 36.73
Shipping: $ 17.96
Total: $ 54.69

now if you can find your own ballast box, itll cut the price down to $38 i think, not bad at all, i wonder how many lumens a 100 watt hps puts out


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

> i wonder how many lumens a 100 watt hps puts out




_"Lumens (Approx Mean)	 8,000"_


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 5, 2008)

looks good man, thanks for the info.
 Im going to look into that for sure.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 5, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> There are actually a couple other things you need.
> 
> socket
> wire from ballast to socket
> you may want some kind of cover for the ballast. capacitors can give a nasty shock. that's it.


 
What he said... :joint:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 5, 2008)

bendover, you got the wrong bulb in your shopping list, get a medium base bulb for a medium base socket


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, I realized that I had the wrong socket actually. Thanks, though!


----------



## red_ss (Jan 6, 2008)

i bought my light with 2 bulbs MH400 + HPS400 for about 35$


----------



## Afrikaaner (Mar 20, 2008)

simple simple simple!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-400-Watt-Me...ryZ26219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

unless im wrong?


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 30, 2008)

you can go to insidesun.com and get compleate light thats balast,bulb,reflector and all wiring for $100


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

insidesun.com


100 doller 400 watt hps with remote ballast and flector' n bulb  killer products- had one for 5 yrs and bulb still works, i upgraded anyway but after all the cycles its still goin


----------



## G_48911 (Mar 30, 2008)

thats a  good deal.i personally got a 400 watt hps with ballast,reflector, bulb,and a system but only because my dude had 4 of them going and wanted to downsize i only got one light though so since this system i have holds 40 plants.i think ill be placin my order with insidesun tomorrow.thanks for the info-peace


----------

